# Java Fern ordeal.



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I love Java ferns. I have had them for years. I always have had trouble with algae getting all over them. All the old growth always gets covered in brown and green spot and hair algae. Now that I have a CO2 diy setup, I also get bba. haha! 
What is your experience with the perfect situation to grow enourmous algae free java ferns?
I have a tun of them in a pail right now that have been contaminated with bba. I was thinking of bleach dip but not sure if it works with these? 
What do you recommend for a future java fern only setup?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Getting your ferts, CO2, and lighting in order.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

thanx for all the info.
sorry to bother you.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It's no bother, that's what these forums are for! 
A 1/19 bleach/water ratio works great on java ferns, I do a 30 sec. leaf dip then submerge the whole plant for another 15 sec. Then a 1 min rinse and a small dechlorinator dip. These plants are tough!

For a long term solution, I agree with mrbelvedere138.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

thanx i'm gonna go and dip 'em in a minute.
I could read and study all day and all night and maybe not find that answer from your experience. I was concerned because I have only read about dipping anubias really.
After I dip them and dechlor them, They will be placed in an algae free non-CO2 10 gallon with a low fish load and sponge filtration and low light(@ 2 WPG compact fourescent).When i keep fish rearing tanks clean i seem to get almost no algae in them.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

That's similar to the set-up that I will be constructing in the next few weeks, but I find that some CO2 is beneficial to the overall growth/health of the plants. Oh, be sure to dilute the dechlorinator, not a whole lot, just so that it's not at "factory strength." be sure to rinse the plants _thouroughly_.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

thanx i just dipped them i must have 50 plants or so there. I'm new with this co2 and stuff but have always wanted to try it in the past.Is it recommended to dose my low light ,ten gallon ,with co2 , to the same nutrient parameters as i want in a 30 WPG W/CO2? I mean are the targets the same for lower and higher light?
This is like the 1 st time i have asked a question before i actually made the setup .


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris;

I kinda depends on the plants and what you consider low light. You'll want to bring the nutrient levels to the same concentrations as your other tank, but you'll just be using less nutrient in the 10 gallon.

You'll want to get some basic test kits like the "Tetra Laborette" or the Salifert versions to measure NO2, NO3, P, GH, KH. They're fairly inexpensive, I got the Laborette, Tetra NO2, NO3, and Salifert Phosphate tests for about $25-$30. You should be able to get these at Big Al's.

Test your tap water to use as a reference point as well as the tank water. In my case, I'm on a well next to a farm that grows corn every year. My tap water tests are off the chart for NO2 and NO3 because of Nitrogen fertilizer leaching into the ground water. So I don't need to add any N to my tanks, but I do need to add extra P so I don't have algae problems. After a while, you'll be able to tell what you need just by looking at the plants.

Cheers.
Jim


----------

